# My New Fursona... Opinions?



## StemTheDeer (Jun 2, 2016)

This is my new fursona, Scope. He is a Dutch angel dragon and his design is based on a mallard duck. I'd like critique on his design (I do plan to draw the back but all I have for now is the front).


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 2, 2016)

Reminds me of a snowflake
A special snowflake
I dislike special snowflakes
I dislike this immensely because it`s just too gaudy full of colours.

I give it 2/10 because it's too much like a snowflake. Lose the colours and stick with 2 or 3 that actually make sense.
Lose the wings. I can't even tell what it is


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Reminds me of a snowflake
> A special snowflake
> I dislike special snowflakes
> I dislike this immensely because it`s just too gaudy full of colours.
> ...


It's based on a mallard duck, so IMO the amount of colours makes sense to me. 

And it's a Dutch angel dragon. They're supposed to have wings.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 2, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> It's based on a mallard duck, so IMO the amount of colours makes sense to me.
> 
> And it's a Dutch angel dragon. They're supposed to have wings.



That looks nothing like a duck so the colours do not match and what in the actual fuck is an angel dragon


----------



## lyar (Jun 2, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> This is my new fursona, Scope. He is a Dutch angel dragon and his design is based on a mallard duck. I'd like opinions on his design (I do plan to draw the back but all I have for now is the front).


Looks okay to me. I don't know if you're going to do this with the eyes but I feel the design needs a color that pops. Other than that I think its fine I want to see this from different angles.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> That looks nothing like a duck so the colours do not match and what in the actual fuck is an angel dragon


Uh... have you ever seen a mallard? The males' heads are green and blue and the body is brown, black and white. Also, google exists for a reason. Dutch angel dragons are an original species. No need to be so fucking rude.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 2, 2016)

lyar said:


> Looks okay to me. I don't know if you're going to do this with the eyes but I feel the design needs a color that pops. Other than that I think its fine I want to see this from different angles.


Thanks! I dunno, I might tweak the design since its still not perfect, but yeah, I guess I understand what ya mean. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jun 2, 2016)

i agree with sergei; i think it has too many colors.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 3, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> This is my new fursona, Scope. He is a Dutch angel dragon and his design is based on a mallard duck. I'd like opinions on his design (I do plan to draw the back but all I have for now is the front).



It's a cute base and I haven't seen anyone with an Angel Dragon design based off a mallard duck before.
There are actually rules for this species,so if you haven't read them yet or cleared your design with Telephone then you can find all the rules and stuff here.
As long as it's just themed after a Mallard Duck and not part duck,then I know you're fine since Hybrids are not allowed without Telephone's permission.

dutchangeldragons


You may have to ask Telephone about the muzzle ring marking since in the rules it states.
*

With the only exception being Telephone, Dutch Angel Dragons cannot have a “muzzle ring” marking- that is best described as a band of color that visibly separates the front of the nose from the rest of the face across the top by connecting at the edge of the mouth.*

and since yours is themed after a Mallard duck,there's this to note.


*Designs that are inspired by or based on popular media and concepts (such as food or animals) are acceptable, however, it is highly likely that there may be duplicates in terms of character themes and design elements. This needs to be expected and tolerated. No one is granted exclusitivity for a concept idea or color scheme.*

*______________
*
Alright,anywho about the colors I don't think they're eye burning or anything.
But considering it's after a Mallard duck,you may want to revise the blue and put it at the center of the head,make the hair floof blue instead of the ears since if you think about a mallard's head it's more green where it would have ears,if that were possible anyways.
I know the blue does come towards the sides of the mallard's head so another suggestion would be making the ears green with a stripe of blue along the ridge of the ear itself,like a highlight.







As for the black,I'd fix that as well.
Mallard ducks do have black on them but not as much as your angel dragon does,it's more of an accent then full on just black besides toward the tail which you could work with since angel dragons have that feathered tail thing going on.






You'd probably want to play around with the detailing of your angel dragon's fur so it's not as solid,maybe speckled like a Mallard Duck's is with varying browns/tans/white and so on.
Same goes for the wings,since they've got varying styles.








As for the darker lines you seem to have separating off the legs and arms from the rest of the body,they're fine but just for my advice you may want to just keep the color going instead of slapping the black line there.
As you can tell there are no defying lines separating anything besides the head/neck from the rest of the body and that line is white.
If you want something there to make the arms and whatever else be more there,then maybe consider just making it a bit more fluffy there kinda like the fur from the arm comes down and sits more heavier just above the wrist or just above the feet.
[Check and make sure that's okay with Telephone or just stated in the rules..I'm too lazy to check any further.]
With the orange maybe add a bit of darker detailing so it's not solid orange and maybe it'll come together better visually.


But yeah,that's all I can think of.
Just my two sense on the topic at hand but I hope some of it was helpful.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 3, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Uh... have you ever seen a mallard? The males' heads are green and blue and the body is brown, black and white. Also, google exists for a reason. Dutch angel dragons are an original species. No need to be so fucking rude.


 I have seen a mallard and that looks like a mammal and not a duck . Mammals do not have 50 different colours and an angel dragon sounds about as stupid as fuzzy raptor sharks


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> It's a cute base and I haven't seen anyone with an Angel Dragon design based off a mallard duck before.
> There are actually rules for this species,so if you haven't read them yet or cleared your design with Telephone then you can find all the rules and stuff here.
> As long as it's just themed after a Mallard Duck and not part duck,then I know you're fine since Hybrids are not allowed without Telephone's permission.
> 
> ...


Alright! I'll edit it later, and I'll definitely take this advice into account. I appreciate the fact that you've spent time to critique him!


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I have seen a mallard and that looks like a mammal and not a duck . Mammals do not have 50 different colours and an angel dragon sounds about as stupid as fuzzy raptor sharks


That's because the colours are based on a mallard, it's not a hybrid or anything. You can just fuck off if you're gonna continue to be rude, FGS.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 3, 2016)

Okay so I edited him a little, still not great I know, but I think he's looking better.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 3, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> i think he's cute! i think the colour palette works well, i totally got the mallard theme ^^ i think coloured eyes might work best, maybe an orange? just a way to make the colours pop.


Yeah, I'll try that. And thanks!


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 3, 2016)

I think he's souless, since no pupils and stuff


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 3, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> I think he's souless, since no pupils and stuff


Yes.

He is.

Nah, I'm changing that.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 3, 2016)

I coloured his eyes. Yep, I think that definitely made a difference.


----------



## lyar (Jun 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> It's a cute base and I haven't seen anyone with an Angel Dragon design based off a mallard duck before.
> There are actually rules for this species,so if you haven't read them yet or cleared your design with Telephone then you can find all the rules and stuff here.
> As long as it's just themed after a Mallard Duck and not part duck,then I know you're fine since Hybrids are not allowed without Telephone's permission.
> 
> ...


Jeez I don't think anyone was prepared for all this. Thumbs up to you, Samandriel this is some serious stuff.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 3, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Alright! I'll edit it later, and I'll definitely take this advice into account. I appreciate the fact that you've spent time to critique him!



You're welcome,and the edit you did was spectacular and really makes your angel dragon stand out fantastically.
Other then that just make sure all the rules are followed for your Angel Dragon and you'll be golden.
Great job.  ^_^




lyar said:


> Jeez I don't think anyone was prepared for all this. Thumbs up to you, Samandriel this is some serious stuff.



Lol,thanks I really get into character creation.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 3, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> looks super cute!!! it really does make a difference ^^ its interesting to look back at the process and the changes made.


Hehe, thankies!


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You're welcome,and the edit you did was spectacular and really makes your angel dragon stand out fantastically.
> Other then that just make sure all the rules are followed for your Angel Dragon and you'll be golden.
> Great job.  ^_^
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 3, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Thanks so much!



You're welcome. ^_^


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 3, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> That's because the colours are based on a mallard, it's not a hybrid or anything. You can just fuck off if you're gonna continue to be rude, FGS.



No mate that's the thing.

That's some weirdass mammal looking thing with the colour pallet of a mallard and extra thrown in. Mammals and birds are 2 different things. Mammals do not have colours like that nor as many (with a few exceptions like a calico cat, but their colours are normally different shades and hues of each other mix with *neutral* colours). You wanted my opinion and I'm giving it mate.

To me it looks like some weird special snowflake thing that's pretty close to something like this:


----------



## Bramble (Jun 4, 2016)

i love him, that's such an interesting inspiration choice! if you've gone through the rules for the species and had it approved by ino already then i'd say he's awesome! i love him.

also, edit: just saw your updated versions of the design and i think they're definitely an improvement to the original and I hope to see more of him in the future! really wish people would stop being so damn rude tbh


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> No mate that's the thing.
> 
> That's some weirdass mammal looking thing with the colour pallet of a mallard and extra thrown in. Mammals and birds are 2 different things. Mammals do not have colours like that nor as many (with a few exceptions like a calico cat, but their colours are normally different shades and hues of each other mix with *neutral* colours). You wanted my opinion and I'm giving it mate.
> 
> To me it looks like some weird special snowflake thing that's pretty close to something like this:


Stop using the word "snowflake". Yes, I want him to be unique so he's not just another bloody red fox or something. There's a problem with standing out in this community? Lol, shut up.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 4, 2016)

Bramble said:


> i love him, that's such an interesting inspiration choice! if you've gone through the rules for the species and had it approved by ino already then i'd say he's awesome! i love him.
> 
> also, edit: just saw your updated versions of the design and i think they're definitely an improvement to the original and I hope to see more of him in the future! really wish people would stop being so damn rude tbh


Gahh, thank you!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 4, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Stop using the word "snowflake". Yes, I want him to be unique so he's not just another bloody red fox or something. There's a problem with standing out in this community? Lol, shut up.



Standing out? Yeah sure maybe some fur pattern or markings that are a little odd is fine. However when you're a walking rainbow it basically signals "HEY GUISE I'M SPESHAL SO LOOK AT HOW UNEEQ I AM!!!!!11111111!"

If you don't want an opinion different from your own then you shouldn't ask for them mate.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Standing out? Yeah sure maybe some fur pattern or markings that are a little odd is fine. However when you're a walking rainbow it basically signals "HEY GUISE I'M SPESHAL SO LOOK AT HOW UNEEQ I AM!!!!!11111111!"
> 
> If you don't want an opinion different from your own then you shouldn't ask for them mate.


Uh, I was asking for criticism, not just someone's opinion. I wanted to base him off a mallard duck, and so I used the colours and patterns on a mallard duck to inspire me. I wasn't asking for someone to tell me that it looks bad or that it makes me look like a "snowflake".


----------



## Souva (Jun 4, 2016)

Personally, I find the colors rather well done. What's considered "unnatural" is pretty mild and compliments the browns well. Definitely no neon rainbow, lol. However, the orange of the arms and legs is a bit jarring imo. Maybe if you desaturate it a bit? Also, maybe a small gradient could be made between the blue and the green of the head to make the progression a bit smoother, but I totally understand why you wouldn't do that. Otherwise, I find it fantastic!


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 4, 2016)

Souva said:


> Personally, I find the colors rather well done. What's considered "unnatural" is pretty mild and compliments the browns well. Definitely no neon rainbow, lol. However, the orange of the arms and legs is a bit jarring imo. Maybe if you desaturate it a bit? Also, maybe a small gradient could be made between the blue and the green of the head to make the progression a bit smoother, but I totally understand why you wouldn't do that. Otherwise, I find it fantastic!


Okay! I'll try that  Thank you!


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jun 4, 2016)

i like the progression; it's gotten less "busy" and the tail is a lot nicer. although i think it was better with blank eyes myself...i guess i'm just more used to that since that's what all the other angel dragons seem to have in common.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 4, 2016)

Cyco-Dude said:


> i like the progression; it's gotten less "busy" and the tail is a lot nicer. although i think it was better with blank eyes myself...i guess i'm just more used to that since that's what all the other angel dragons seem to have in common.


Yeah, personally I'm still not sure, I like both xD


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 4, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> Yeah, personally I'm still not sure, I like both xD



Maybe go for one eye one color,and the other eye just blank?
Give it that 'bind' look and you get the best of both worlds.
Just a thought.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 4, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Maybe go for one eye one color,and the other eye just blank?
> Give it that 'bind' look and you get the best of both worlds.
> Just a thought.


I'll try that, but I don't wanna overdo the design xD


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 4, 2016)

StemTheDeer said:


> I'll try that, but I don't wanna overdo the design xD



Giving a character two different colored eyes isn't overdoing anything. Lmao.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 4, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Giving a character two different colored eyes isn't overdoing anything. Lmao.


Well I think it'd just look out of place with the rest of the design.


----------



## Storok (Jun 4, 2016)

It looks cute i like it and it isnt overcolored in my mind


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 5, 2016)

Storok said:


> It looks cute i like it and it isnt overcolored in my mind


Thanks


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Jul 6, 2016)

Um, dutchies dont have pupils normally..have you seen Telephone? I liked the original design to be honest...


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 7, 2016)

I think it looks like a Griffin, now.


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I have seen a mallard and that looks like a mammal and not a duck . Mammals do not have 50 different colours and an angel dragon sounds about as stupid as fuzzy raptor sharks


this is the Dutch angel dragon site. this explains the angel dragons:
dutchangeldragons


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 12, 2016)

NoxTheDutch said:


> Um, dutchies dont have pupils normally..have you seen Telephone? I liked the original design to be honest...


actually angel dragons are supposed to have pupils, Telephone also does but its just a slight off colour or white.


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 12, 2016)

@StemTheDeer 
I like your angel dragon! but i have to say it does look close to a griffon. you could try and add the black lines on the body to fix that. otherwise its good!


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Jul 22, 2016)

Oerpink said:


> actually angel dragons are supposed to have pupils, Telephone also does but its just a slight off colour or white.


Oh ^^' sorry about that..


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 22, 2016)

Damn this thread is still goin'?


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 22, 2016)

NoxTheDutch said:


> Oh ^^' sorry about that..


nawh its perfectly fine its an easy mistake to make.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 22, 2016)

So, Dutch Angel Dragons seem silly to me because they're so regulated. Now... It seems that you've broken some of these regulations, so I cannot condone this drawing.



> Dutch Angel Dragons are an open, but regulated species. Every creature, real or fictional, has criteria that must be met in order to classify them all as the same species. Therefore in order to be considered a Dutch Angel Dragon, they are required to have all the following physical traits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far so good... however, the existence of a digestive tract can only be confirmed with a rear drawing. If it passes the no-butthole test, you're good.



> With the only exception being Telephone, Dutch Angel Dragons cannot have a “muzzle ring” marking- that is best described as a band of color that visibly separates the front of the nose from the rest of the face across the top by connecting at the edge of the mouth. Below is a visual guide of various examples:



Ooooh, that's a no no. Your mallard like nose is clearly a violation of the muzzle ring rule... that't just got to go.



> The only names that are not acceptable are ones similar to "Telephone" and "Radio" (i.e Headphones, Wi-Fi, Microwave, Television, Microchip, Camera, etc.)


The name, scope does sound suspicious... It could be confused with Telescope.... which could then be confused with Telephone.... [OSHITNO/]


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 23, 2016)

SexyPetRock said:


> I AM A ROCK AND I LIKE TO TOUCH PENISES... WOULD YOU LIKE TO TOUCH MY PENIS?


*backflips out the room*


----------



## MEDS (Jul 23, 2016)

To each his own I guess...


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jul 26, 2016)

MEDS said:


> So, Dutch Angel Dragons seem silly to me because they're so regulated. Now... It seems that you've broken some of these regulations, so I cannot condone this drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I did edit the muzzle so it's not much of a ring, if you look closely you can see that it points up in the middle and stretches out at the sides. I know, it's hard to see without a side view. I don't think I'm keeping this fursona anyway, but thank you for the advice


----------



## _eclipse_12_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Reminds me of a snowflake
> A special snowflake
> I dislike special snowflakes
> I dislike this immensely because it`s just too gaudy full of colours.
> ...





thats just cruel man, if you cant exept others' imagination and taste, i don't even know why your in this fandom, because we're all one big family


----------



## MEDS (Jul 27, 2016)

^asshole


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

_eclipse_12_ said:


> we're all one big family



Bruh pass me whatever the hell you be smokin' because that is some powerful shit


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 28, 2016)

The duck has a bit of a point. This hole fursone thing and being a furry to begin with comes from creativity and peoples hearts. Yes it's wrong to try to steal someones identaty but an angel dragon is far from a duck. I couldn't begin to count how many difrent animels have the same markings as my cat. It's natcher useing something comen to binefit life. To say a natral acorents can't hape just becuce it dosen't suit you is like saying tornaidos don't happen becuse i don't want them there. Teliphone is so cute she's became a living thing herself. I have frekles so nobody else can have them.... Did evryone remove they're frekles? Nope we're all still a larg family of frekled freaks. Thats that. when you see Teliphone is it the girl inside your seeing or just a suit? She's not just a suit. That is a part of someone. I get a bit tiked when someone else puts on Teliphone. You can tell when its not her. You can see it as if they came out and said they're not her. Its unseteling. So even in a full bodysuit a person is still more than the some of they're parts. Nobody should be belitteled baised on aperants. Yes i know my spellings bad but its to be expected in a cultcher that makes it up as they go. SPELL IT HOW IT SOUNDS! SPELL IT HOW IT SOUNDS! Lol its never how it sounds.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 28, 2016)

I think it's good


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok i just made a rufdraft of what i was in my dreams. Im not a state of the art fancy pants or a computer tec. So that said... Its a rufdraft and only 1 question. How do i get it from paper to the screen? lol. You'll see angel dragon featcher not found on any other. In the wards of rockit (Aen't nobody like me exept me.) and don't call me a racone.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Jul 28, 2016)

Swizzle Valcar said:


> I think it's good


 My spelling? I try to make it understandebl. Sorry im evrywhere most the time and now im off to the store in a masev trinch cote and my wolf hat. If only i had a tail =.( .... Uuuh yeah brb later. Sorry.


----------

